

HTML5 image sharing with drag 'n' drop - anty
http://min.us

======
tuacker
It may be just me but I despise the layout of the pictures. Sure it's fine
when you use your keyboard to navigate but for using a mouse it sucks. There
also seems to be a problem when on the second image, the previous image
doesn't show up on the left side making it impossible to navigate back with a
mouse.

I can't find a way to delete images even though the FAQs mention it.

Layout seems fine/same on Chrome 7, Firefox 3.6.6 on Win7

(general rant about web galleries)

It seems to me that every gallery currently used on websites sucks. Except
one: <http://boston.com/bigpicture/>. I'd really love a Big Picture like
layout of pictures. When possible same width for all pictures. Let me middle-
click on them to open the full version in a new tab (instead of those stupid
modal overlays) and scroll the gallery with my mouse like every site on the
web. Added j/k or arrow key navigation is a plus.

Edit: Well it's two. <http://imgur.com> has it right too.

------
petervandijck
That's awesome. Seeing some strange layout behavior in Chrome on Win 7, but
speaking in general: awesome.

